# Transparenz-Verlauf



## Act of Fate (22. März 2001)

Wie mache ich einen Transparenz-Verlauf, gemeint sind 2 Linien, eine oben und eine unten, zwischen den beiden Linien befindet sich ein Transparenz-Verlauf

Vielen Dank im voraus!

Act of Fate - dummer Nick


----------



## Nils Hitze (22. März 2001)

*Alos wenn ich recht verstehe :*

Willst du zwischen zwei Bildern einen Verlauf haben ?

Dann machst du das mit Ebenen und einer Ebenenmaske.

Erklär nochmal genau, was du haben willst.
Pfote, Kojote


----------

